# Lift-off roof for battery car.



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Spring everyone. My next project is a battery car to trail my RS-3, but, given the hassle of taking the body on and off (to correct the inevitable goofs, replace batteries, etc.), does any manufacturer produce a *steel *boxcar in 1:29 to 1:32 scale with a lift-off roof? I have a Delton wood boxcar in 1:24 scale that does have the lift-off roof, but I have no experience with disassembling other brands. I want the the boxcar because I wish to use a Lion 5200 ma battery pack, and I think the boxcar will give me enough room.
Thanks
RB Whale


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you need steel?? I use the less expensive Bachmann Rio Grande boxcars metal wheels with removable roof!! Works great for me!! I have two of em now!!







That's one of em top shelf,on the left. I usually don't run more than 2 at a time but do plan on adding maybe two more later one has to be bigger flat packs more voltage to run the Pitman motor in my K-27 which likes more power, and will last longer on a run!!

Here's a better pic behind the k-27


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a Aristo 40 steel box car for one of my battery cars. All I did was take the screws out from the bottom. Cut a small notch for the wires to come out on the end. All you have to do is spread the side by the door and slide it on the frame.

Don


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have several battery cars in Bachmann boxcars. They do make fine battery cars. The roof pops on and off with no problem at all. With my newer engines, though, I prefer the metal boxcars. I also have not found a metal boxcar that has an easily removable top. What I have done is use the double door boxcars from Aristo. I remove the housing to install the receiver and for me, the sound board, and I can re-synch the receiver if necessary, and exchange the batteries through the double doors. That works well for me also.

Ed


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure of your scale, but the 1/32nd MDC cars have a removable roof, you could make it easier by removing some tabs.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Aristocraft boxcars. I remove the body (six screws) to install the R/C receiver and battery connection, but once the set-up is in place, you can slip the batteries in and out through the boxcar door without removing the body. I use lithium-ion battery packs, which are a bit more compact than others and slide in nicely. If you don't like them sliding around, you can put a little piece of velcro tape on the floor of the boxcar and bottom of the battery pack.

Having said that, for the RS-3, you can easily modify the short hood to make it removable. It is attached to the cab by a small bracket, which is easily removed. You also need to remove the bumps on the side that fit into the walkway blocks (razor saw). A 14.8 v (four-cell) Li-ion battery pack in 2x2 configuration fits neatly inside and can be removed for charging (or replaced by a fresh battery for longer running).

Steve H.
Cypress, TX


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Aristo double door box car, no need to take the top off after set-up . Works nice with the RS-3.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Why do you need steel?? I use the less expensive Bachmann Rio Grande boxcars metal wheels with removable roof!! Works great for me!! 
Irrespetive of scale issues, wood frame cars with archbar trucks were outlawed for interchange service by the time the RS-3s were out and about. There's absolutely no way you'd have one first car in a consist. 

Of course, there's nothing keeping you from junking the siderods, replacing the trucks, and changing a few details to make it much closer to a composite steel frame/wood sided car in 1:29. You can then keep the roof removable and be prototypically accurate. 

Later, 

K


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I use the USA wood boxcars. The roof comes off with 4 screws. They have been holding up great. 

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has some very nice steel box cars with a removable roof. I use 2 of them for battery/sound cars along with 1 Hartland, 6 Bachmann and 2 USA. All with a removable roof.


----------

